# Which Series 2 TiVo to keep?



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi, guys:

I have a conundrum. I have two different Series 2 boxes, and would like your input on which one I should keep.

Both have lifetime service. Both are unmodified. One is a Sony SDV-3000, with an 80 GB Maxtor drive, the other is a TiVo model TCD1400060 with a 60 GB WD drive. The TiVo works with the standard peanut remote, the Sony works with a universal remote (I don't have the original remote), which is fine.

The drive don't really matter, because I would probably change it out, anyway. But here are the other considerations. The TiVo unit is rather plain. The Sony is very nice looking, and also has front-panel controls, which I like. It was also made in Japan. The TiVo was made in Mexico.

The main boards are completely different, but most of the parts look the same. Both were made in '02. The power supplies are also completely different, with the Sony supply looking a bit nicer.

I want to tinker with the one I keep and have some fun with it.

I have two questions:

1) Which one would you all keep, and why? 

2) Is the Sony any less modifiable or more difficult to have fun with and enable all the cool things we can do?

Appreciate the advice and input! Thanks!

-Pink


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The Sony is actually a SVR-3000. You can most likely convert it to use the peanut if you apply a compatible series 2 image.

It's far easier to find parts and hack the TCD1400060.


----------



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

My bad, that was a late-night typo. It is an SVR-3000.

So if I understand you correctly, I can apply a standard Series 2 image to the Sony and use the standard remote? Will the front panel buttons still work?

Once I do that, doesn't it become essentially the same from a hackability standpoint as the TCD1400060? 

I'm asking because I truly do like the Sony machine better. As far as servicing goes, I don't find switching power supplies terribly difficult to fix- I would not be likely to swap out the entire supply, no matter which one I kept.

But if keeping the Sony means that I can't have as much fun with it due to compatibility or physical issues with software or hardware changes, then I can be convinced to keep the TiVo.

Appreciate any and all input. Thanks!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

It is only a guess that the regular S2 image will work. I have not heard of anyone doing it.

I have however first hand experience with applying a regular image to an SVR-2000 and converting it to use the peanut remote.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, the SVR3000 has been getting all the updates the other Series 2s have been. 

I'd keep the SVR3000, but be prepared to buy another TiVo when it fails.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Would you consider trading the SVR-3000 for a regular S2 with lifetime? 
I have a Sony remote with no device to match it and a TiVo S2 with no peanut.

I think it would be neat to have an SVR-3000 right next to my SVR-2000


----------



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

Mmmm... I have a regular S2 with lifetime- that's the other one I describe here. I really want to keep the Sony. I have a bit of Sony fanaticism and history (Japanese, "real" Sony, not today's Sony) and if it turns out that I can modify it and play with it just like I would a modified regular S2 TiVo, that's what I want to do.

I was there for the introduction of Betamax, Super Betamax and EDBeta. I was there for the introduction of the Walkman. I was there for the introduction of the compact disc player, the Discman, DAT, and every other innovation Morita-san brought to us. I did the very first FM broadcast of a compact disc recording in California. I had the very first car CD player (one of the first 100 CDP101s to hit the US, running on an inverter on the front seat, patched into the car audio system). I had the first in-dash car player (first batch of CDX-5's to hit). I still run a first-production Japanese KV-25XBR.

Can I have your remote? 

-Pink


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll trade you my lifetime S2 and 30$


----------



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

Uh... no, thanks. I already have one of those. I am just trying to decide which to keep. Thanks, though!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The answer is to keep the regular S2 and give the Sony to me!


----------



## micheleemiller (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought I was getting a great deal. Just bought a sony 3000 for $20 (and a tivo dual series 2) but remote broken for sony and I have spent way too many hours trying every universal remote in my house. The Tivo 2 already had 5 months service and I just paid a year on Sony but now Im stuck.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If you're going to keep the Sony then I suggest buying a second one cheap on ebay. You may need it for parts in the future.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Call Tivo and see if they'll transfer one the lifetimes to a new S3. They did it for me a few months ago with an S1, and in with today's economic environment, they may be even more inclined.


----------



## MrPink (Oct 6, 2003)

Michelee, I had no trouble making the Sony work with a couple of different universal remotes. The codes from the VCR section worked for one, and in another, the code for sat receiver worked. I know that you can buy a Sony-branded universal remote for about 20 bucks at Wally World- I can't imagine THAT not working on a Sony TiVo.

-Pink


----------



## acid_mojojojo (Mar 5, 2009)

why not keep both??


----------

